# Ipaq 5450



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Has anyone else purchased one of these??

Bought one of these with the Tom Tom Sat Nav system last week & i can see plenty of questions that i'll be asking over the next few weeks.

I want to get real value out of this device, unlike the draw full of Psion's that i bought years ago & never really used.

Not managed to work out how to connect to the Internet via my Bluetooth phone or IR along with plenty of the other features i can't suss out yet (Biometric fingerprint reader is really cool though). Won't be setting it up properly until i get back to the UK later this week or next week.

Why don't HP/Compaq provide a decent users manual with these devices?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

where did you get it and how much?

cheers

James


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

James:

www.totalpda.co.uk.

Was the cheapest supplier i found by at least Â£80. Paid a total of Â£914 for the 5450 & Tom Tom Sat Nav kit & software, Flash Jacket, Aluminium Case, 128mb Flash memory, delivery & including VAT.


----------

